# Best Third Party BG-E6 Battery Grip For Canon 5D MkII?



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently got a Canon 5D MKII, I just sent it back to Amazon to get a new one because of the price difference now. For some reason, when I called to see if I could get $270 off my purchase, they said send your camera in and order a new one, we will refund you the $1,799. I told them it would be much easier to just deduct the $270 and that way they would not get a used camera back, I've only had it for six days but still it isn't in box, and have to resale it as used. Anyways the important thing is that during my first photo shoot with the camera, it did not feel natural to me because of the lack of a battery grip, I usually shoot with a Canon T1i gripped. I would like to buy a battery grip for the 5D but Canons is just way to much, I'm not looking to spend more then about $70 on a grip. I was wondering what grip you guys would recommend. I've seen stuff about having to remove the battery grip every time you put in the batteries and stuff about plastic gears breaking on the grip and them getting stuck on the body. I would like to know is it really necessary to remove the grip every time you put in the batteries, I've never done that on my T1i and it works perfectly. Also when looking at many of the grips for the 5D, I have seen that they dont have rubber on the back which to me seems like something that would be very annoying. So CanonRumors, what do you think is the best grip for your money?


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got the vello battery grip for the 5d mkii and so far no problems. have not had to remove the grip for any reason. 

things i did notice... the battery door can move slightly. doesn't cause a problem, just wiggles a very small bit. 
also the grip doesn't fit "PERFECTLY" but again, doesn't cause a problem. moves just very slightly. I dont think the grip will last as long as the canon version, but it works and feels solid enough.


----------

